# Laparoscopic excision of mesenteric mass and peritoneal calcifation



## elizabeth.adams@fdnh.com (Nov 11, 2020)

Good morning,
I have a physician who performed a laparoscopy and laparoscopic excision of mesenteric mass along with an excision of peritoneal calcification.  These were both removed laparoscopically through the same incision cite.  Everything I am finding is directing me to CPT code 49203, but this says it is an open procedure.  Do you know of any codes that might be a good option.  I am also considering 49329, what do you think?

Thank you.


----------



## csperoni (Nov 12, 2020)

Yeah, there is no appropriate laparoscopic code for 49203-49205.  49321 does not accurately capture the work.  
I use the unlisted and value it as 49203-49205.  Have your op note and letter ready!


----------



## elizabeth.adams@fdnh.com (Nov 16, 2020)

Thank you very much! 
The doctor's office is telling me they can bill an open code cpt 49203 and put in the description that is was done laparoscopically and get reimbursed just at a lower rate.  Do you know if this is true?  I could not find any information on it and never billed such in all my years of billing.

Thanks for any help with this!!


----------



## csperoni (Nov 16, 2020)

*NO!!!!*
You may never bill an open code for a laparoscopic procedure (unless it started laparoscopic and converted to open).  If the laparoscopic procedure you are performing has no code, you must use unlisted.


----------



## elizabeth.adams@fdnh.com (Nov 19, 2020)

Didn't think so.  Thank you so much!!
Liz


----------

